
Show HN: RPI-based temperature monitoring and reporting - steven777400
https://github.com/steven777400/temperature-history
======
steven777400
This isn't a product per-say, but an accomplishment in the "finish a project,
no matter how small" category. Our house is heated by a combination of wood
stove and electric blowers and the inside temperature varies quite a lot. I
was curious about the nature of those variations, so I built a mechanism to
record and report on them. My plan is gather a year's worth of data and see if
any interesting patterns emerge.

I also used this opportunity to apply some ES6 for the first time - lambda
syntax, interpolation, and Promises.

Future work includes downloading local outside temperature data (e.g. for NWS
or NOAA) and charting it as a comparison.

